# PC im Netzwerk über anderen Computer ausschalten



## cater (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei PCs in meinem kleinen Netzwerk. Den einen würde ich gern von dem anderen aus ausschalten, ohne dafür den auszuschaltenden per Mouse+Monitor zu bedienen.

Wie macht man das?

Carlo


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Hi cater,

mir fallen da auf Anhieb zwei Möglichkeiten ein. Fangen wir mit der langweiligen an  

Du besorgst dir dieses Programm und installierst es auf beiden Rechnern. Somit kannst du per Mausklick den anderen Rechner An- und Ausschalten.

Die Interessante Möglichkeit ist, ein Relais an das Kabel deines "Power-Switch" (Ein- / Ausschalter) zu klemmen. Den anderen Stromkreis des Relais hängst du an die LED Stromversorgung der Displaybeleuchtung eines alten Handys. Nun kannst du mit einem Anruf dein PC ein-und wieder ausschalten. 
Eine genauere Beschreibung möchte ich in diesem Thread nicht ausführen, da dies wohl etwas Offtopic wäre. Wer interesse hat, kann einen anderen Thread starten und nach dem Lösungsweg fragen. 

(Vielleicht schreibe ich mal ein Tutorial darüber *g*)

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## fluessig (13. Mai 2004)

Du könntest auf beiden Rechnern VNC einrichten, das bringt noch andere angenehme Vorteile mit sich.
Via VNC kommst du auf den anderen Rechner und siehst genau den Desktop (egal ob Linux oder Windows)
Ich nutze VNC sehr gerne, da es plattformübergreifend ist.

Zum reinen Herunterfahren des Rechners fallen mir keine anderen Remoteprogramme mehr ein. Du kannst dir aber einen Trojaner selbst draufspielen und damit den Rechner runterfahren. Natürlich ist fraglich, ob man das will ;-)


> Die Interessante Möglichkeit ist, ein Relais an das Kabel deines "Power-Switch" (Ein- / Ausschalter) zu klemmen. Den anderen Stromkreis des Relais hängst du an die LED Stromversorgung der Displaybeleuchtung eines alten Handys. Nun kannst du mit einem Anruf dein PC ein-und wieder ausschalten.


Der PC wäre dann aber nur so lange an, wie das Display leuchten würde oder?


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Bernhardt _
> *Die Interessante Möglichkeit ist, ein Relais an das Kabel deines "Power-Switch" (Ein- / Ausschalter) zu klemmen. Den anderen Stromkreis des Relais hängst du an die LED Stromversorgung der Displaybeleuchtung eines alten Handys. Nun kannst du mit einem Anruf dein PC ein-und wieder ausschalten. *


Oh man, auf so Ideen muss man erstmal kommen. 



> *(Vielleicht schreibe ich mal ein Tutorial darüber *g*)*


Ich bitte darum, wäre doch mal sehr interessant mein theoretisches Wissen diesbezüglich zu erweitern.


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Der PC wäre dann aber nur so lange an, wie das Display leuchten würde oder? *


Nein, du brauchst nur einmal auf dem Handy anrufen damit die Displaybeleuchtung angeht und das Relais mit Strom versorgt wird. Dann schließt das Relais auf der anderen Seite den Kontakt am Mainboard und der Rechner geht an. (Also anrufen und auflegen).

Um den Rechner einzuschalten musst du nur einmal den Kontakt am Mainboard schließen. Dies würd sonst mit dem Powerknopf gemacht der einmal gedrückt wird. Genausogut eignet sich aber auch ein Schraubenzieher den du an die Kontakte am Mainboard hälst um diese zu überbrücken.



> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Oh man, auf so Ideen muss man erstmal kommen. *



Ach, du weisst doch. Als  Zivi hier an der HHU ist man den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt sich etwas einfallen zu lassen, wie man den Tag rumkriegt. Da kommt man auf so einige Ideen *g*


----------



## cater (13. Mai 2004)

Danke schonmal für eure Tips. Dieses LAN-Shutdown Programm ist leider nur eine Demoversion. Gibt es da auch kostenlose voll funktionsfähifge Alternativen, die ähnlich einfach funktionieren? Ich möchte nicht erst auf die Bildschirmansicht des herunterzufahrenden PCs wechseln, sondern lieber einfach nur auf dem Destktop z.B. auf ein Icon klicken und der PC fährt runter.

Ich habe noch ShutDownPro runtergeladen, da funktioniert das Runterfahren übers Netzwerk bei mir aber irgendwie nicht, er sagt nur: "Der Vorgang wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen - InitiateSystemShutdown", aber der PC fährt nicht runter (Ich habe im Kontextmenü auf "Shutdown Netzwerk" geklickt.

Habt ihr noch Tips?

Carlo


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Unter Linux:

$ ssh root@anderer-pc shutdown -h now


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2004)

Einfach mal bitte bei Google nach windows remote shutdown suchen. Dann findet man unter anderem:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;317371&sd=tech

http://www.google.de/search?q=windows+remote+shutdown&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## cater (13. Mai 2004)

hmm...das Shutdown wie auf der MS-Seite beschrieben funktioniert bei mir nicht, die Eingabeaufforderung bringt lediglich die Hilfe zur Datei und auch wenn ich per


```
shutdown -m \\Computer
```

den PC herunterfahren will funktioniert es nicht. Unter Goggle hab ich bisher auch noch keine brauchbaren (funktionierende) Programme gefunden.


----------



## cater (13. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass der ausführende PC keine Administrator-Rechte auf dem Ziel-Rechner hat (beide XP Pro). Wie kann ich diese dem ausf. PC geben, das einstellen?

Carlo


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2004)

Auf dem PC der runtergefahren werden soll, einen Useraccount einrichten, der den Namen des anderen PCs trägt und diesem User die entsprechenden Rechte geben.

Ist halt alles was komisch mit den Userrechten unter Windows.


----------



## melfoers (27. Mai 2004)

hi,
ist zwar n bischen spät, aber .... mal sehen.

hast du das Windows Ressource Kit installiert? Suche mal nach shutdown.exe.
Der Befehl ist standardmäßig nicht installiert.

Funktioniert 1A. 
zum Einen per DOS Eingabeaufforderung, zum Anderen per GUI.
gruß
melfoers


----------



## fluessig (28. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von melfoers _
> *hi,
> ist zwar n bischen spät, aber .... mal sehen.
> 
> ...


Hast du eigentlich gelesen was zuvor geschrieben wurde? Er hat doch schon gesagt, dass bei seinem Versuch mit shutdown immer die Hilfe zu diesem Befehl kommt. Frage: Würde die Hilfe kommen wenn der Befehl nicht installiert wäre?
Außerdem stimmt deine Aussage nicht, zumindest nicht für XP Pro (und wenn du gelesen hättest wüßtest du auch dass es nur darum geht). Da ist der Befehl sehr wohl standardmäßig dabei!


----------



## cater (28. Mai 2004)

Also es funktioniert immer noch nicht mit shutdown.exe.  Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "Initiate System Shutdown failed".

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch eine Lösung.
Carlo


----------



## TheNBP (28. Mai 2004)

1.Computerverwaltung aufrufen
2. Mit dem auszuschaltenden Rechner verbinden
3. Rechtsklick auf Computerverwaltung > Erweitert > Starten und Wiederherstellen > Herunterfahren

Das ganze funktioniert zumindest bei W2K Servern.... mit W2K / XP Clients hab ich es noch nicht getestet

Ich selbst benutzte zur Fernsteuerung aber immer das Programm Remote Admin (http://www.radmin.com) damit genügt ein
radmin.exe /connect:ip-adresse /shutdown


----------



## cater (28. Mai 2004)

Der weg über die Computerverwaltung funktioniert bei mir nicht ("Zugriff verweigert").

Mit Remote Admin bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Can't Connect to the server". Muss das Programm auf dem Zielrechner auch laufen?

Carlo


----------



## TheNBP (28. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cater _
> *Der weg über die Computerverwaltung funktioniert bei mir nicht ("Zugriff verweigert").
> *


 Hmm wie weit kommst Du denn?
Kommst Du nicht auf die Computerverwaltung des Remote Rechners? Dazu benötigst Du Administratorrechte auf selbigem. Am einfachsten ist das wenn beide Administrator Accounts das selbe Passwort verwenden.

Oder hakt es beim Heruntefahren selbst?. Auch dazu sind höchstwahrscheinlich wieder Admin Rechte von nöten.
Desweiteren gibt es in der lokalen Sicherheitsrichtline die Punkte "Erzwingen des Herunterfahrens von einem Remotesystem aus" und "Herunterfahren des Systems". Bei beiden solltest Du mal die Rechte prüfen.


> *Mit Remote Admin bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Can't Connect to the server". Muss das Programm auf dem Zielrechner auch laufen?
> *


 Ja, der Server von RemoteAdmin muss auf dem auszuschaltenden  Rechner laufen. Das wäre ja sonst zu einfach


----------



## Maximodo (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben verfolg das ganze jetzt schon eine weile  hast du mal in den Lokalen Sicherheitsrichtlinien am Remote PC nachgeschaut?  Sicherheitseinstellungen->Lokale Richtlinien-> Zuweisen von Benutzerrechten hier gibt es unter anderem die Einstellung erzwingen des Herunterfahrens von einem Remotsystem aus  wenn du dass geändert hast gehst du in eine CMD Box
secedit \refresh user_policy
secedit \refresh machine_policy 

sollte dann auch mit shutdown -i -m \\IP gehen 
hoffe dass hilft

lol zu spät


----------



## cater (28. Mai 2004)

Sooooooo =)
Ich habe Remote Admin dann auch noch mal auf dem Zielrechner installiert und: jetzt geht's.

Danke euch für eure geduldige Hilfe =)
Carlo


----------



## Tyrox (24. Juni 2004)

Hi bin neu hier, hab aber auch direkt mal ne Frage. Läuft das ganze auch über Wireless-LAN? Ich mein das mit dem Abschalten und Starten des anderen Rechners. 

Thx

Daniel


----------



## noise (24. Juni 2004)

_"Läuft das ganze auch über Wireless-LAN?"_ 

Sicherlich, das es ja rein darauf basiert das du ein Netzwerk brauchst um auf den anderen Rechner zuzugreifen.
Und ein W-LAN ja auch eines ist, sollte das ganz gleich funktionieren.


----------



## TheNBP (24. Juni 2004)

Abschalten geht mit den genannten Methoden natürlich auch über WLAN

Starten ist ne andere Sache, die man Wake-On-LAN nennt. Das muss von der Netzwerkkarte explizit unterstützt werden.


----------



## hooii (29. September 2010)

Gehe auf den cmd und schreibe dort shutdown -i und dann kannst dort auswählen


----------

